# Restart after pinched belts



## tjameslawyer (Jun 22, 2014)

Pinched belts after low rpm pre baleing test on my JD 568. I tried all ways I knew to close gate (high rpm cycle etc.)but belts won't tighten up enough to close gate . Any suggestions?


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

I would look at your belt tensioning arm. The belts should tighten up when running the gate through a high rpm cycle.


----------



## tjameslawyer (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks, tried that several times but arm won't come down until gate closes but belts keep pinching and that blocks the gates from closing and latching. Moving belts won't stay moved


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm that's weird. I'm wondering if there might be some sort of hydraulic issue with the tractor. Sometimes I pinch the belts like your describing if I accidentally push the hydraulic lever past the "close/lower" position and into the "float" position. Might try hooking hydraulic hoses to another tractor and see if your problem persists.

Hope I'm helping...
Travis


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Any way you could pull the extra slack out in another area, like to the front until it closes? Just a thought.


----------



## tjameslawyer (Jun 22, 2014)

Problem solved. Combination of re-inserting hydraulic hoses and high rpm full opening and holding full open for apx 10 seconds. Thanks for all y'alls help


----------

